# My set up.



## Thug (Sep 13, 2017)

Had my Fracino Cherub for about 10-12 years, its been used every day and never missed a beat.

I have replaced the group head gasket, a group head filter and an internal pipe that started weeping. All for a cost of about £30 all in.

Just got my Eureka Helios 65 yesterday to replace my Baratza 270 (due to the amount of issues i had with it).


----------



## Happyguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice and tidy setup you have.


----------



## Headbean (Dec 16, 2021)

Great machines..... also had mine for a while (2007) and it has worked consistently every day....


----------

